# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Partition không đúng !

## dangnh123

*mình mới chia partition hdd lại, nhưng chia xong và cài win lại không biết thế nào nó trở thành như hình dưới.



vào my computer -> manage sửa lại tên đĩa nhưng nó không cho:



dùng partition magic để rename lại kết quả là cài lại win, các bạn có thể chỉ mình cách khắc phục không, mình cám ơn rất nhiều.*

----------


## tungvu

cái này là do bạn cài nhầm win vào ổ d rồi bạn ơi.

----------


## SuperQA

cái này không sao hết cả. chẳng qua lúc cài win, bạn chọn ổ cài là ổ d thôi.
thân!

----------


## nhocmisu@gmail.com

bạn chỉ cần đổi lại kí tự ổ đĩa d<->c là ok.nhu nhau cả thôi.chúc bạn thành công

----------


## maingocbichvn

cám ơn các bạn đã quan tâm, nhưng lúc mình chia partition ổ c có 60gb, ý mình là ổ d hiện giờ mới đúng là c, không biết tại sao nó đổi nữa.

----------


## hongnga1706

bạn đổi tên lại bạn làm như sau.
chẳng hạn như bạn có ổ đĩa tên là d bạn muốn chuyển đổi nó thành ổ g thì bạn làm như sau : vào control panel chọn administrative tools chọn computer management chọn diskmanagement
chọn vào ổ đĩa mà bạn muốn chuyển đổi , chọn active - all tasks chọn change drive letter and path chọn edit chọn ổ đĩa mà bạn cần chuyển đổi
nhấn ok .

----------

